

Cmsplugin-contact-plus - philippeowagner
https://github.com/arteria/cmsplugin-contact-plus

======
philippeowagner
cmsplugin-contact-plus ([https://github.com/arteria/cmsplugin-contact-
plus](https://github.com/arteria/cmsplugin-contact-plus)) has now Spanish
translations and migrations for django-cms >= 3.0.6

